# Flowerhorn babies



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

i have now free swimming flowerhorn babies - approximately 300+. Is there anything special i should be feeding them??

thx for your help.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i sent u a message on msn. but boiled egg yok. or crushed up pellets into a fine powder.


----------

